

The movie plots that technology killed - SandB0x
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/jul/28/technology-killed-film-plots-hollywood

======
robtoo
See the great "No Signal" montage:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIZVcRccCx0>

